# Rear shocks.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ottoman32 said:


> I found some Monroe's online for $20 and complete assemblies for $67 or so a peice. Being a cheapskate and hopefully Monroe is better quality, how hard would it be to remove what i need to swap them over to a new shock?


The rears are shocks and very easy. The fronts are struts and not to difficult. - *EDIT:* on a Gen I anyways. And remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hopefully Monroe is better than...what?

Better than stock? I doubt it. Are you actually in need of new shocks?


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

It has 897?? miles on it. Whatever brand Rockauto has for the cheapest. Also handwashed it today. Noticed a couple of paint chips on the hood. Is there anything I can do to repair it?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Touch up paint but unless you are experienced with detailing you can make a mess. It will also never look right until you sand the entire section and repaint which is.... Not worth it for a disposable economy car let’s just say.


----------

